# schwinn frame



## nick tures (Nov 2, 2022)

24'' appears to be straight  shipping based on location


----------



## nick tures (Nov 15, 2022)

bump


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 15, 2022)

No bump in dond unfortunately


----------

